# Zapata/Offshore Marine



## Derek Dunn

After I left deep sea I ventured into the oil rig support industry. I was very fortunate to be posted to the Gabon where the sea is almost always calm. Do you know if there any photos of these supply boats in the gallery? I had a happy time on these vessels. I once remember having lunch and thinking I was in Kings Cross Station but one of the Offshore Marine boats had come alongside, she was fitted with a twin crankshaft English Electric diesel, same as railway locos.


----------



## Captain America

Did you ever sail with Angus MacLean? He went to Zapata Marine after leaving Ocean Fleets in 80/81, think he works for Lloyds of London now.


----------



## Derek Dunn

*Zapata*

hi CA, I only did 2 four month trips which I thoroughly enjoyed, (Soverign and Dominion Service). I didn't meet Angus Maclean though. I met Peter Harrison in Port Gentile and sailed with a super skipper, Mark Priddie. These Canadian boats were really good but didn't like the warm sea water.


----------



## NZ JollyJack

*Offshore Marine*

Hi Guys,

I was on the "Striat Shore" in Port Gentil for two trips in"79 then on the "Pacific Shore" and "Viking Shore" '80 then back to the "Pacific Shore/Service" as it was Zapped. I was 3rd Engieer. I still Remember the beer "REGAB" I think Hell it was awful.

Cheers, from JollyJack

Aka. Kiwi also Geoff Chowles(Jester)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

I believe the first President Bush was a part-owner in this venture.


----------



## oceangoer

I was Marine Super for Atlantic Richfield in Darwin and we had Zapata's "Navigator" drilling Timor Sea targets. I'd previously been Master of SL34 servicing this rig and Sedco 135G which I also looked after and moved. Navigator was a "rust bucket". Wayne xxxxx was the Zapata Manager and he seemed to enhance his income by buying/selling Timor Oil shares in bulk. When Elf-Aquitaine turned up as another JV partner they threw their hands in the air "mon dieu" was the most common shout from their hut.
Lotsa fun drilling offshore in the '70's.


----------



## Oz.

Punter are you aware of any photo's of Smit Lloyd 34 and the other similar vessels? I was on SL34 for a short while before moving down to Bass Strait. I enjoyed my time on Rig Tenders but should have gone to the P&O Company when I had the chance. Have never been able to find photo's of the Smit Lloyds that were here. I was also on Sedco 135G for a while, didnt enjoy it one bit! That was my last job at sea.


----------



## g1noR890025

Oz. said:


> Punter are you aware of any photo's of Smit Lloyd 34 and the other similar vessels? I was on SL34 for a short while before moving down to Bass Strait. I enjoyed my time on Rig Tenders but should have gone to the P&O Company when I had the chance. Have never been able to find photo's of the Smit Lloyds that were here. I was also on Sedco 135G for a while, didnt enjoy it one bit! That was my last job at sea.


Oz, if you go here you may find all that you need :-

www.images of ships.co.uk(Thumb)


----------



## g1noR890025

(Thumb)


NZ JollyJack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was on the "Striat Shore" in Port Gentil for two trips in"79 then on the "Pacific Shore" and "Viking Shore" '80 then back to the "Pacific Shore/Service" as it was Zapped. I was 3rd Engieer. I still Remember the beer "REGAB" I think Hell it was awful.
> 
> Cheers, from JollyJack
> 
> Aka. Kiwi also Geoff Chowles(Jester)


Hello Kiwi, I well remember your name but for the life of me just can't put a face to it !
I was cook on the Pacific and we took her from Gt.Yarmouth to Gabon and I can't remember when that was either . My discharge book is buried under mountains of new kitchen units that we are storing for our son. Anyway, Lennie Gillings was skipper and Dave Thomas was chief engineer, Henry Dalton was 2nd Eng I think. I remember taking stores for 3 other ships and feel pretty sure the Strait was 1 of them. Had a big BBQ the night we arrived ,on board one of the OSA boats down there. My mate was bosun on her at the time and the whole ship was invited to the the party. Didn't remember much about it at all but my mate said I had a good time and my head was able to confirm that. We would be at sea for a week and in port for a week. Never went ashore except to buy fishing hooks and that was only once.
I caught a Hammerhead shark while sitting on the hook at the J.W.Bates. Everybody was panicking to haul all the other lines in and then we got a call to go alongside. Lennie gave us all the time we needed to get the brute onboard and it was thrashing about the deck like crazy. By this time all the other lines were a birds nest . Dave Thomas came sauntering down the deck with a 28lb maul and soon took care of that. Both eyes went screaming up and down the deck like someone teeing off from 1st green. It tasted great on the Barbie. It lasted several days. The fishing was great and you could'nt move in our freezers for fish . The locals soon found out we had fish for sale and once alongside they would swarm aboard and and stick their names on those they wanted, they'd then return with cash in the evening and go home happy as Larry.It was a great 3 months and I enjoyed every minute.I sailed with you once or twice after that. Maybe it was the Cromarty as I was a long time on her but the old grey cells are in decay now and I don't remember too well .As soon as I can find my Disharge book I'll have a better idea. (Thumb) 
Best regards Kiwi.
Gino.


----------



## g1noR890025

should read , www.images-of-ships.co.uk


----------



## NZ JollyJack

*Gabon*

Hi Gino,

yes we all had a great time with the Fishing down there.


I now have a page on "FaceBook" thanks to one of my Ex Chief Eng"s
Take a look as it has a photo of me on it. But don't forget that30 or so years have passed. here's the link. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/profile.php?id=1161862907&ref=profile

Cheers and thanks for the memories.
Kiwi
Web site www.modelboats.co.nz to see a model of the "Lundy Shore"
(Jester)


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi lads i worked at a shipyard in Hull and i worked on 10 of then been built at the yard Drypool Eng Ltd sam


----------



## david william thomas

NZ JollyJack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was on the "Striat Shore" in Port Gentil for two trips in"79 then on the "Pacific Shore" and "Viking Shore" '80 then back to the "Pacific Shore/Service" as it was Zapped. I was 3rd Engieer. I still Remember the beer "REGAB" I think Hell it was awful.
> 
> Cheers, from JollyJack
> 
> Aka. Kiwi also Geoff Chowles(Jester)


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=


Dave Thomas here. 

ChiefEngineer of Pacific Shore/Service. Remember you well Kiwi and Gino. Had great and happy days . I too returned deep sea after being zapped . Sailed last few years Blue Star now retired. 

Would like to hear from you all .

Dave


----------



## Derek Roger

You lads will remember Geoff Guest . Super in Aberdeen . Derek


----------



## philshimmin

Yes, the pacific shore.Was Dennis the skipper? Brewing beer in his shower, and arguing with Mick the hat, down the lift shaft to the galley?I was prob your relief.Rgds Phil


----------



## jpitcher

*Anyone remember me in Offshore Marine or Zapata?*

Ch Mate on Viking Shore, Skipper on North Shore, Fastnet Shore, Orkney Shore, Paramount Service.

Who is Howardang? We must have been together in Pauillac - I saw your post mentioning your year on the Gironde with Fastnet Shore & Cromarty Shore - I was skipper on Fastnet for the rig move out of there to Gijon, Spain (it was my first rigmove)


----------



## A.D. Colburn

*Zapata Marine Offshore, US*

I don't know what made me think of it, but I worked on The Liberty Service, one of several @ 210' Offshore supply boats built for the planned New England offshore drilling @ 1978.

Captains were from other supply boat companies , like Euro-Pirates, Tidewater, Seahorse... Dutch Smeal, Curtis Miller. They were characters and very good boat handlers.

We worked in and out of Davisville, RI, Halifax, NS and St Johns, Newfoundland.
Great Gig! while it lasted.
When drilling was prohibited for the Georges Banks fisheries areas, the supply boats packed it in and headed to Europe (Tunisia) and were re-crewed.

Best Regards,
ADC


----------



## DenisM

Memories!
I sailed with Zapata '79 to '83, Mate on Regal and Royal Service, and sailed as Mate on run job from St. John's Newfoundland to Tunisia on one of the US flagged Liberty class. I remember Curtis Miller well, when he was sailing out of St. John's, in the early eighties there wete at least four of this class working offshore Newfoundland


----------



## Ray Mac

tunatownshipwreck said:


> I believe the first President Bush was a part-owner in this venture.


I thought that was Tidewater(EEK)


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Burned Toast said:


> I thought that was Tidewater(EEK)


No, Zapata is right, but it was alot more than just Supply vessels. They had drilling rigs and other activites as well.


----------



## Ray Mac

O.M.Bugge said:


> No, Zapata is right, but it was alot more than just Supply vessels. They had drilling rigs and other activites as well.


My mistake Tidewater purchased Zapata.

Ray


----------



## NZ JollyJack

Hi J Pitcher,
Kiwi here, Take a look in your book and give us some dates, then I'll check them out in mine.

Cheers, Jollyjack


----------



## capt rog

*Zapata crew*

I sailed with Cutiss Miller coming out of Canada in '83. Did ten more years in Alaska and the oil field, then Curtiss ended up on Casino Riverboats in Chicago. Dutch Smeal, Don Robb, Gary johnson and Farmer all coming up to work. Its been a good job. Cutiss is back out working on Seacor boats he is still one of the best.


----------



## jj b

DenisM said:


> Memories!
> I sailed with Zapata '79 to '83, Mate on Regal and Royal Service, and sailed as Mate on run job from St. John's Newfoundland to Tunisia on one of the US flagged Liberty class. I remember Curtis Miller well, when he was sailing out of St. John's, in the early eighties there wete at least four f this class working offshore Newfoundland


Hi DenisM, I was also with Zapata 1975/79 as AB/2ND Mate my 1st V/L was the Valiant Service/Titan & Milano, I was no the Valiant when she catch fire in the Baycay & abandoned ship homeward bound from Barcelona. I see that you where on both Regal/Royal Service, I was C/O on the Ocean Service 91 in Onne Port 91 she was an maintainers V/L then, unfortunately I did forget to take my camera with me hench I did not get any photos of the ship,I do remember the Regal & Royal both in Gt Yarmouth in the 70's as pipe-Carrier's,& I am wondering if u can help me with photos of the V/L. Thank you 
jj b


----------



## jmd999

*Zapata*

For those of you that knew hime, my dad, Fred Ditty (Engineer) passed away last week - sorry can't remember which ships he sailed on


----------



## Niels Eyde Hansen

*Drillingship (Zapata) Navigator*

I was 2'mate on the Navigator back in 1975, want to know more?
have a "look" at my webpage: www.eyde.nl/homepage/navigator.html
(Thumb)


----------



## sailor1958

*Zapata 1976-77*



jj b said:


> Hi DenisM, I was also with Zapata 1975/79 as AB/2ND Mate my 1st V/L was the Valiant Service/Titan & Milano, I was no the Valiant when she catch fire in the Baycay & abandoned ship homeward bound from Barcelona. I see that you where on both Regal/Royal Service, I was C/O on the Ocean Service 91 in Onne Port 91 she was an maintainers V/L then, unfortunately I did forget to take my camera with me hench I did not get any photos of the ship,I do remember the Regal & Royal both in Gt Yarmouth in the 70's as pipe-Carrier's,& I am wondering if u can help me with photos of the V/L. Thank you
> jj b


Hi there, i was a dekhand on several supply ships from the Zapata companie in 1976 and 1977. I have sailed on the Viking Service from Den Helder and the Titan Service from Ymuiden (Holland). 
We worked for the Heerema barges. I still have some pictures of these ships, also from te Regal, Hudson and Scandia Service.
The first mate on the Viking whas Ben Dick from Hull and the captain Taffie Jennings from Lowestoft.
Regards from Den Helder


----------



## crockettr75

NZ JollyJack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was on the "Striat Shore" in Port Gentil for two trips in"79 then on the "Pacific Shore" and "Viking Shore" '80 then back to the "Pacific Shore/Service" as it was Zapped. I was 3rd Engieer. I still Remember the beer "REGAB" I think Hell it was awful.
> 
> Cheers, from JollyJack
> 
> Aka. Kiwi also Geoff Chowles(Jester)


Geoff,

I remember you well, Island Shore Trinidad, C/E was anchors Harvey Capt Butch Wooltorton, Canadian AB's, a good laugh all round.

Tony


----------



## E.Martin

25 years ago flew to Doula to do a job for Zapata the job was to make some rig moorings from a Reel of 52mm wire, with the help of the crew of the ship that the reel was on we measured various lenths of wire cut then had to put sockets on the ends 30 sockets in all.
From photo's I have I can make out Lavica Seahorse,Laguna Sea???,the finished wire moorings was taking away by the Cape Service.


----------



## steamship

*steamship?*



E.Martin said:


> 25 years ago flew to Doula to do a job for Zapata the job was to make some rig moorings from a Reel of 52mm wire, with the help of the crew of the ship that the reel was on we measured various lenths of wire cut then had to put sockets on the ends 30 sockets in all.
> From photo's I have I can make out Lavica Seahorse,Laguna Sea???,the finished wire moorings was taking away by the Cape Service.


Are you sure it was Douala? The Lavaca,Laguna and Trinity were all
ex Charlie Slater Europirate boats and were identical almost with MWM engines. They were all based in Cabinda. Maybe Zapata moved them after I left. They were getting pretty much worn out then. Was
Harry Harrison the Port Captain there where you were?


----------



## mitchsafety

I have pictures of 99% of all the old OSM , Zapata and Tidewater vessels , been collecting them for 20 plus years , drop me an email if your looking for any.

[email protected]


----------



## j basing

I have just posted 1982 fleet list for Zapata,on main page, use word Zapata. It should come up..


----------



## mmga74

My name is Mike Broyhill, I guess I go way back, I started was with Henderson Marine Service, out of Morgan City, LA in 1964. Henderson Marine Service was shortly there after aquired by Zapata. I worked Port Harcourt, Escavos, Burutu, Warri, and Alexandria, Eygpt (just after the 6 day war). I notice Don Robb's name mentioned he and I worked to gether for about a year in Port Harcourt. Don was Tee Totaler, so I had to make up for his lack of consumption. We were just kids at the time, I think I was 23, and Don was about the same. Great times long ago. I was Mate on Rio Service. and Engineer on the following: Eastern Service, M/V Margery. M/V William Hollis, Coastal Service, Gulf Service.............Seriously doubt if any of these are still in service. Also did a stint with Western Geo. in Port Gentile and the Camarroons.....This was on the Western Beacon....recorder boat........


----------



## Capt 1944

*Fred Ditty*

So sorry to read Fred has passed away. He sailed with me as C/E on various occasions, both in Sicily and Tunisia.
Regret that this mail is somewhat late but have only just seen the mail.


----------



## funnelstays

*Zapata*



Derek Dunn said:


> After I left deep sea I ventured into the oil rig support industry. I was very fortunate to be posted to the Gabon where the sea is almost always calm. Do you know if there any photos of these supply boats in the gallery? I had a happy time on these vessels. I once remember having lunch and thinking I was in Kings Cross Station but one of the Offshore Marine boats had come alongside, she was fitted with a twin crankshaft English Electric diesel, same as railway locos.


Derek
Try this link it is the best I found .http://www.skipsfarts-forum.net/read.php?TID=9964


----------



## steamship

*morgan city*



mmga74 said:


> My name is Mike Broyhill, I guess I go way back, I started was with Henderson Marine Service, out of Morgan City, LA in 1964. Henderson Marine Service was shortly there after aquired by Zapata. I worked Port Harcourt, Escavos, Burutu, Warri, and Alexandria, Eygpt (just after the 6 day war). I notice Don Robb's name mentioned he and I worked to gether for about a year in Port Harcourt. Don was Tee Totaler, so I had to make up for his lack of consumption. We were just kids at the time, I think I was 23, and Don was about the same. Great times long ago. I was Mate on Rio Service. and Engineer on the following: Eastern Service, M/V Margery. M/V William Hollis, Coastal Service, Gulf Service.............Seriously doubt if any of these are still in service. Also did a stint with Western Geo. in Port Gentile and the Camarroons.....This was on the Western Beacon....recorder boat........





Hi Mike,
I worked out of Morgan City with Seahorse till they went under. Lived there after getting married. I was Port Engineer/ Manager with them.
I remember a Dave Robb from Fraserburgh who was Port engineer with Zapata in Cabinda.


----------



## Derek Roger

Any of you chaps remember Allan Atack ; worked on the ships for Geoff Guest for a while as Chief Engineer .


----------



## mmga74

*Don Robb or Dave Robb*



steamship said:


> Hi Mike,
> I worked out of Morgan City with Seahorse till they went under. Lived there after getting married. I was Port Engineer/ Manager with them.
> I remember a Dave Robb from Fraserburgh who was Port engineer with Zapata in Cabinda.


It was Done Robb that I worked with, he was never port Mgr, or port Eng that I know of. I left the oil and gas boats in 1971 and he was still running the Service Boats. Don't remember which one though.


----------



## mmga74

steamship said:


> Hi Mike,
> I worked out of Morgan City with Seahorse till they went under. Lived there after getting married. I was Port Engineer/ Manager with them.
> I remember a Dave Robb from Fraserburgh who was Port engineer with Zapata in Cabinda.


Another name from this era Danny Williams. He was an Eng., and I think he went on to being a Port Mgr. in various place, not sure just where.


----------



## Tony Foot

I was Engineer on Navigator when we were drilling off Western Australia in the early seventies.
"Six" Shuffler was toolpusher and Dave Dalyrimple was Master. Other names are lost in the fog of time (old age). We had quite a few cyclone evacuations during my time there which were great fun. I remember once when the supply boats (Smit Lloyd) had bolted and the Indian chopper jockey refused to land as it was too rough. "Hank the Yank" the mad Vietnam vet came out with one of those old beat up Wessexes slammed it down on the chopper platform, 12 of us piled into it and Hank hopped it to the edge of the platform and over the edge to get enough lift to take off. Rules were very slack in those days, but work was a lot more fun.


----------



## ed withers

Phil

Were you on the ***bria Service in Trinidad around 1996 and afterwards in Mexico?


----------



## philshimmin

Ah, Trini..what a great posting! As you mentioned, we ended up in Mexico. 
Then it was Thailand. Singapore and Indonesia, and a spell in Egypt. Been retired now 13 years. Still moderately socially drinking, but with the aid of the monthly bag of goodies from the quacks. Best rgds to you Ed.


----------



## Capt 1944

Hi There,
Anyone heard of either Don Munday(Mundy?) or Ray Hatch,both used to work for Offshore Marine/Zapata


----------



## STEWARTABBOTT

*Offshore Marine*



Derek Dunn said:


> After I left deep sea I ventured into the oil rig support industry. I was very fortunate to be posted to the Gabon where the sea is almost always calm. Do you know if there any photos of these supply boats in the gallery? I had a happy time on these vessels. I once remember having lunch and thinking I was in Kings Cross Station but one of the Offshore Marine boats had come alongside, she was fitted with a twin crankshaft English Electric diesel, same as railway locos.


Hello Derek. I worked with Offshore marine in the 70s. How things with you Shipmate. How are things in gods country /

Stewart Abbott from Burnley lancs 

Mob 07526735080

Best Regards


----------



## STEWARTABBOTT

jpitcher said:


> Ch Mate on Viking Shore, Skipper on North Shore, Fastnet Shore, Orkney Shore, Paramount Service.
> 
> Who is Howardang? We must have been together in Pauillac - I saw your post mentioning your year on the Gironde with Fastnet Shore & Cromarty Shore - I was skipper on Fastnet for the rig move out of there to Gijon, Spain (it was my first rigmove)


Hi there . The rig move at Gijon, was that rig the MEDUSA . The tow was through the straights to Barcelona. My name Stewart Abbott A.B.

(Thumb)

Regards and Best Wishes


----------



## Wismajorvik

I worked for Delta Systems out of Warri and serviced, (radio/radar) several of the Zapata boats in that area. The Zapata port captain lived in the ground floor of the house and there were frequent visitors off the vessels. I cannot recollect one name although I seem to remember there were many Geordies although the port engineer was from Leeds. This was at the time of, and just after, the Biafran war.


----------



## mmga74

Burned Toast said:


> My mistake Tidewater purchased Zapata.
> 
> Ray


The whole compamy started out as "Marine Service", which was purchased by Zapata, which was picked up by Tidwater. I started with Marine Sevice out of Morgan City, LA. The ended up in W. Africa, Nigeria for the most part, also Port Gentile, and Duoalla. Later I was mate on th eRio Service in Alexandria, Egypt. We were the firt US flag in Egypt after the "67 war.


----------



## mmga74

mmga74 said:


> The whole compamy started out as "Marine Service", which was purchased by Zapata, which was picked up by Tidwater. I started with Marine Sevice out of Morgan City, LA. The ended up in W. Africa, Nigeria for the most part, also Port Gentile, and Duoalla. Later I was mate on the Rio Service in Alexandria, Egypt. We were the firt US flag in Egypt after the "67 war. This was in 1968 & 1969. Those were the old days, I was a youngster, 23 yrs old when I starte, I doubt if any of the od heads are still around.


----------



## mmga74

I remember Danny Williams quite well, He was about my age when I knew him in Port Harcourt...........I think he did become port Eng. either in Mexico or South America. We were just kids, it was different in those days


----------



## steamship

Howardang w as Howard Anguish and he sailed together with David Grief that was a pretty crazy situation.


----------



## Capt 1944

David Grief is still going strong here in Great Yarmouth. He is involved with the local lifeboat and can be seen propping up the bar at lunchtime in the Cliff Hotel.
He sailed with me as Mate on numerous occasions,always professional and good company too.


----------



## howardang

Capt 1944 said:


> David Grief is still going strong here in Great Yarmouth. He is involved with the local lifeboat and can be seen propping up the bar at lunchtime in the Cliff Hotel.
> He sailed with me as Mate on numerous occasions,always professional and good company too.


It's god to hear that David is enjoying life in Great Yarmouth. I think we sailed together on Tropic Shore before I left to take Ocean Shore to Newfoundland. I was reminded of him recently when I found I had a temporary hearing loss due to ear wax because he had the same problem on Tropic Shore and drove us all crackers by listening to the mess room tv at full volume. It all seems a long time ago!

Regards

Howard Anguish


----------



## steamship

Anguish and Grief. I remember you guys well. Any idea what happened to Capt. Chris Chipchase. He was what they call here in the states a "Cool Dude"


----------



## alan caley

hi tony i also was on navigator with big six jack hurd blue rapley and bob parkes i was working pumps at the time for heman bruebaker rgards alan the pom


----------



## Tim Mark

*Viking Service 1984 Cape Town*

Attached photo shows Brian Bradshaw, Dave Blackhall, & Angus McClean on-board Viking Service in Cape Town in 1984. We went to drydock there, and stayed for three months waiting on spot work. The only job we had was for a few hours, which we were going to drag out for a few days, until we realized that we had some free tickets for a big rugby match if we got back in on time.


----------



## Tim Mark

*Viking Service attachment*

hopefully with attachment!


----------



## Tim Mark

*Zapata, odds & ends of photos attached*

some photos


----------



## Tim Mark

*Zapata, couple more photos*

couple more photos
Rgds
Tim Mark


----------



## Tony Foot

Hi Alan,
Sorry ,Can't get a mental picture of you. But then at my age that is not unusual.
I recall the Navigator with fond memories there was a good mob on her. Though I did have a couple of arguments with the Smit Loyd Dutch Skippers, and one with Six.
One clear memory was watching the poor bug---- on the drillfloor when doing a trip with the wind from aft. as the load came on those old Alco generators the whole drillfloor disappeared in a cloud of black exhaust smoke.
Another memory was the ghosts where the ships engineers had their desk. It was where the refrigerator hold used to be when she was bringing back dead troops from Korea.
Cheers Al,
Tony


----------



## Tim Mark

*Some more photos*

The following photos taken in Malongo about 1984: Express Service with
Michelle Collard steering, Angus McLean and Tony Laity on deck. 
Mooring Service.


----------



## Tim Mark

*photos Warri*

Photos: Adriatic Seahorse and Cape Service about 1986 in Warri


----------



## ed withers

*Malongo early eighties*



Tim Mark said:


> The following photos taken in Malongo about 1984: Express Service with
> Michelle Collard steering, Angus McLean and Tony Laity on deck.
> Mooring Service.


I rmember a few of these faces you've posted, Mark. Angus and me joined Zapata in 81 and spent a few years in Malongo on various bits of scrap: Samson, Petro, Tropic Services before the new boats arrived - Point, Coastal etc. Eventually ended up running the Cabinda Seahorse for a few years with the Mooring Masters - Steve Walsh was a regular Engineer there with me. Life was a lot simpler then - fishing was good too!


----------



## steamship

I was port engineer for seahorse. Went to Cologne for a Deutz course and then Holland for the trials on the Cabinda Seahorse. I believe that Tidewater changed the engines out for Caterpillars eventually.


----------



## Tim Mark

*A few more shots*

Mariner Service at Western Polaris II about 1986
Catching dinner on Columbia Service off Pointe Noire July 1985.
Malaysian Moon transiting the Delta Steel Bridge at Warri. This often became an issue as at higher tides the telephone and power cables were ripped off from under the bridge, and at lower tides the vessel would go aground. The situation could often be aggravated if the crew were in an over refreshed condition!
GF58 run up the beach in the Warri river for a bit of in between tides bow thrust maintenance. We had the prop off, and carried out a gear drive inspection in record time. I suppose it wouldn't be allowed in the new safety culture mode.


----------



## Tim Mark

*Dogger and others*

Dogger Service (Shore) as Dubai Star at Marine Gate jetty off Warri Sapele Road. There's another weather class inboard from Dogger. I've forgotten the names off the other boats astern of it, but look like the ex Saxon, Thor, Viking class under new colours (middle eastern Murbarak, will remember later).
Also attached Calabar Seahorse at NBTC Warri.
Venture Service offshore Nigeria.
Pacific Service (Shore) in Abidjan I think it was 1983. Vaguely recall that it had six rudders, which made it difficult to steer if fully hard over? I suppose somebody will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tim Mark

ed withers said:


> I rmember a few of these faces you've posted, Mark. Angus and me joined Zapata in 81 and spent a few years in Malongo on various bits of scrap: Samson, Petro, Tropic Services before the new boats arrived - Point, Coastal etc. Eventually ended up running the Cabinda Seahorse for a few years with the Mooring Masters - Steve Walsh was a regular Engineer there with me. Life was a lot simpler then - fishing was good too!


I recall the chartering boss and his wife going on the Sunday fishing trip, and the specific request to the office on the following Monday that the captain wear underpants beneath his shorts. I believe she saw too much scenery when looking up from the main-deck to the aft bridge control area!


----------



## makko

ed withers said:


> I rmember a few of these faces you've posted, Mark. Angus and me joined Zapata in 81 and spent a few years in Malongo on various bits of scrap.


Hi Ed,
I knew Angus (through my brother) when he was in Ocean Fleets (Blue Flue). I remember well when he visited once and regaled us with tales of having been assigned to a vessel with no engines for a good number of months in Angola. He stacked up his cash living in a hotel and was able to buy a house when he got back!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## philshimmin

Great to see the old pics. How did some of them pass a survey? Good memories, lots of laughs and moderate social drinking!


----------



## george e mitchell

Hi there. I bought my first laptop for my 75TH birthday and found this site. I had just left the British merchant navy after nine years, Thought I would try the new North Sea oil industry joined the CENTURIAN SERVICE in Yarmouth in jan.1971. Did one short trip then went to DRYPOOL SHIPYARD IN HULL to collect the PARAMOUNT SERVICE. Over the next two years I sailed as Chief Engineer on her and sister ships MONARCH ,IMPERIAL and MAJESTIC SERVICE
sailing out of ABERDEEN in SCOTLAND. After two years the fleet was increasing
and I became Port Engineer. The new vessels that had arrived were the THOR,SAXON.and VICTORY SERVICE. They were followed by the BAFFIN AND HUDSON SERVICE from Canada. I sailed on both of these vessels as Chief Eng
as required. IN 1977 I was sent over to Papenburg in Germany to collect new vessels being built, the REGAL then went back for the ROYAL Service . I heard that Tidewater was taking over ZAPATA so I decided to have a change. I then joined the STAR Canopus, which worked as a pipe hauler on the brent field pipeline along with the Regal and Royal Service. They were all specially built for that project.

When that finished the STAR CANOPUS went to ROTTERDAM for conversion to a Diving support vessel. Stayed with her for two years the joined the rigs Sedco
for 22 years,Two weeks on and two weeks off. I enjoyed my time with ZAPATA in Aberdeen as that was my home town. One of my Managers was Geoff Guest who I have seen also mentioned in a previous posting. regards George Mitchell


----------



## Nick Balls

A picture of the Canopus in around 82 as the Sub Sea Canopus


----------



## Tim Mark

*some more photos*

Saxon Service at Boss Congo Pointe Noire
Eket Service (must have been burning coal)!!
Ocean Service offshore Nigeria (Still going as Java Imperia in Indonesia)
Bay Service in Warri
Rgds
Tim Mark


----------



## Tim Mark

*Capt Mark Pridie*

photo of myself and the late Captain Mark Pridie. We were in Dubai and Mark suggested flying at the weekend. Knowing that he was involved in boat and plane building and looking at various aeroplane photos on his cabin wall, it appeared to be a great idea. Later at Ajman with an aeroplane that looked like a microlite and hence not suitable for those not less than skinny..... we took off across a compacted sand runway. It was brilliant up until the point when Mark spotted some hammer head sharks and decided to dive bomb them (which I believe was quite unnecessary, considering how the wings only appeared to be attached by some sort of glue)!!!


----------



## Tim Mark

*Tidewater vsls Abidjan Ivory Coats year 2000*

Tidewater layup vsls in Abidjan in year 2000


----------



## Derek Dunn

*Mark Priddie*



Tim Mark said:


> photo of myself and the late Captain Mark Pridie. We were in Dubai and Mark suggested flying at the weekend. Knowing that he was involved in boat and plane building and looking at various aeroplane photos on his cabin wall, it appeared to be a great idea. Later at Ajman with an aeroplane that looked like a microlite and hence not suitable for those not less than skinny..... we took off across a compacted sand runway. It was brilliant up until the point when Mark spotted some hammer head sharks and decided to dive bomb them (which I believe was quite unnecessary, considering how the wings only appeared to be attached by some sort of glue)!!!


I am sad to read that Mark Priddie has cross the bar. I sailed with him in 1983 on Dominion Service - he was one of the best.


----------



## jpitcher

jpitcher said:


> Ch Mate on Viking Shore, Skipper on North Shore, Fastnet Shore, Orkney Shore, Paramount Service.
> 
> Who is Howardang? We must have been together in Pauillac - I saw your post mentioning your year on the Gironde with Fastnet Shore & Cromarty Shore - I was skipper on Fastnet for the rig move out of there to Gijon, Spain (it was my first rigmove)


Yes I was the skipper on the Fastnet for the rigmove from Pauillac to Gijon. I left the Fastnet in Gijon and next took the Orkney to Labrador towing icebergs


----------



## howardang

jpitcher said:


> Yes I was the skipper on the Fastnet for the rigmove from Pauillac to Gijon. I left the Fastnet in Gijon and next took the Orkney to Labrador towing icebergs


I see you were asking who Howardang is? It was me, Howard Anguish

I was skipper on Fastnet from the launch at Appledore and after a period on Shell charter working the Northern North we went to Pauillac, together with Cromarty. I worked on her based at Pauillac for about a year until leaving to take up a job in the Offshore Marine Chartering/Marketing office in London, a job I did for three years or so and then moved on to a new position as Ops/Marketing Manager with United Towing in Hull. Happy days but it all seems a long time ago!

Cheers

Howard


----------



## jpitcher

jpitcher said:


> Yes I was the skipper on the Fastnet for the rigmove from Pauillac to Gijon. I left the Fastnet in Gijon and next took the Orkney to Labrador towing icebergs


Hello Howard, sorry it took a year to respond - truth is I rarely log in to this site. Yes they were happy days - I learned so much from you on that rig move (it was my first). I also took the Orkney to Labrador (accompanied by the Atlantic Shore / Mike Barber) - it was a good gig. I left OM after that and joined Zapata, and 3 years later I left after a spell as Base Manager and got into management in roro and logistics for the rest of my career. Now living in Canada. All the best, Jack


----------



## pugwash001

My first trip on supply vessels was on Zapata Marine's 'Titan Service' working out of Ijmuiden for NAM in 1978
Does anybody have a photo of the old girl?


----------



## stevewhittingham

*Big Davey Grief*

I remember Big Davey (Barrington) Grief well. One of the best ABs in the North Sea and once badly broken by an anchor against the Dutch bits.
Hope he's doing well, and my other ex-shipmates too.
Steve Whittingham.


----------



## Tim Mark

*Titan Service deck photos*

A couple of not very glamorous photos of Titan Service deck taken about 1983 in West Africa. If I remember correctly it was later fitted with a small winch and worked in a Spanish port for a number of years.


----------



## mmga7474

Ray Mac said:


> I thought that was Tidewater(EEK)


Zapata, which was a early Geo, Bush venture purchased Henderson Marine Service, out of Morgan City, LA. I was with Henderson Marine Service when the happened, can't recall the exact date, but it was in late "67" as I recall. Soon after that I was on the Rio Service working out of Alexandria, Eygpt.


----------



## mmga7474

Ray Mac said:


> I thought that was Tidewater(EEK)


I didn't mention my name in talking about the Rio Service in Eygpt. Mike Broyhill, I sailed as both Ch Eng, and Mate, not at the same time of course. Another boat that was working with us was the Eastern Service.


----------



## mmga7474

mmga74 said:


> Another name from this era Danny Williams. He was an Eng., and I think he went on to being a Port Mgr. in various place, not sure just where.


I remember Danny quite well, hw as din Port Harcoutt with me in 1965, we were just kids at the time, early 20's...…… He did go on the work as port magr, or port eng. …….. long time ago don't remember for sure.


----------



## OnceASailor

Do you have any photographs of the Diving Support Vessel " OCEAN SERVICE "?




jj b said:


> Hi DenisM, I was also with Zapata 1975/79 as AB/2ND Mate my 1st V/L was the Valiant Service/Titan & Milano, I was no the Valiant when she catch fire in the Baycay & abandoned ship homeward bound from Barcelona. I see that you where on both Regal/Royal Service, I was C/O on the Ocean Service 91 in Onne Port 91 she was an maintainers V/L then, unfortunately I did forget to take my camera with me hench I did not get any photos of the ship,I do remember the Regal & Royal both in Gt Yarmouth in the 70's as pipe-Carrier's,& I am wondering if u can help me with photos of the V/L. Thank you
> jj b


----------



## Aussie Dick

oceangoer said:


> I was Marine Super for Atlantic Richfield in Darwin and we had Zapata's "Navigator" drilling Timor Sea targets. I'd previously been Master of SL34 servicing this rig and Sedco 135G which I also looked after and moved. Navigator was a "rust bucket". Wayne xxxxx was the Zapata Manager and he seemed to enhance his income by buying/selling Timor Oil shares in bulk. When Elf-Aquitaine turned up as another JV partner they threw their hands in the air "mon dieu" was the most common shout from their hut.
> Lotsa fun drilling offshore in the '70's.





NZ JollyJack said:


> *Gabon*
> 
> Hi Gino,
> 
> yes we all had a great time with the Fishing down there.
> 
> 
> I now have a page on "FaceBook" thanks to one of my Ex Chief Eng"s
> Take a look as it has a photo of me on it. But don't forget that30 or so years have passed. here's the link. Log into Facebook
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the memories.
> Kiwi
> Web site www.modelboats.co.nz to see a model of the "Lundy Shore"
> (Jester)


hello there, this is my FB page who are you exactly? I'm Richard Spencer LCDR RAN B.Eng FIMarEST Chartered Engineer and Merchant Navy Engineer Class 1.


----------



## Nic53

stevewhittingham said:


> *Big Davey Grief*
> 
> I remember Big Davey (Barrington) Grief well. One of the best ABs in the North Sea and once badly broken by an anchor against the Dutch bits.
> Hope he's doing well, and my other ex-shipmates too.
> Steve Whittingham.


Not sure but wasn’t Dave grief from Lowestoft ? He was mate on ocean shore in 74 from Aberdeen


----------



## howardang

Nic53 said:


> Not sure but wasn’t Dave grief from Lowestoft ? He was mate on ocean shore in 74 from Aberdeen


 When I was Master on Tropic Shore David grief was Mate, sometime in 1974.

Howard


----------



## Bob Wilson

mmga74 said:


> I remember Danny Williams quite well, He was about my age when I knew him in Port Harcourt...........I think he did become port Eng. either in Mexico or South America. We were just kids, it was different in those days


Hi there - I realise l am replying to a very old post but the name Danny Williams caught my eye. The port manager when l was in Brazil was one Daniel Franklin (i think ..) Williams from the US. He left Zapata after some "confusion" with orders for materials and spares and went to work for Petrobras l think.


----------



## mmga7474

capt rog said:


> *Zapata crew*
> 
> I sailed with Cutiss Miller coming out of Canada in '83. Did ten more years in Alaska and the oil field, then Curtiss ended up on Casino Riverboats in Chicago. Dutch Smeal, Don Robb, Gary johnson and Farmer all coming up to work. Its been a good job. Cutiss is back out working on Seacor boats he is still one of the best.


Don Robb and I spent a year together in Port Harcourt and Buruto, Nigeria back in 1965. Back when MARINE SERVICE was Known as Henderson Marine Service, just prior to Zapata taking over ................ dumb ass young kids having a good time. This was all before the Biafran War. My name is Mike Broyhill, from Lousiana


----------



## mmga7474

mmga7474 said:


> Zapata, which was a early Geo, Bush venture purchased Henderson Marine Service, out of Morgan City, LA. I was with Henderson Marine Service when the happened, can't recall the exact date, but it was in late "67" as I recall. Soon after that I was on the Rio Service working out of Alexandria, Eygpt.


I was on the Rio Service too. In Alexandria, Eygpt, we were the first US Flag in Egypt after the 6 day was as I recall. I was the mate a Greek named Chris Panotopolous was the Skipper, we became quite good freinds, His brother Paul was the Chief Engineer. This in 1968, if memory serves.


----------



## mmga714

Ray Mac said:


> I thought that was Tidewater(EEK)


Nope, it was Zapata, for sure. I was Marine Service in Nigeria 1965-1969. Alexandria, Port Harcourt, Port Gentil. Marine Service was Purchased by ZAPATA in 1967 as I recall. I wore several different hats, Chief Engineer, Mate and and port Engineer. Those were the days. Some may remember me: Mike Broyhill


----------



## mmga714

steamship said:


> *morgan city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> I worked out of Morgan City with Seahorse till they went under. Lived there after getting married. I was Port Engineer/ Manager with them.
> I remember a Dave Robb from Fraserburgh who was Port engineer with Zapata in Cabinda.


I think you meant Don Robb, he was an Arkansas boy, we worked the same boats in Port Harcourt and Burutu. We were just dumb ass kids 23-24 years old.


----------



## mmga714

It was over 50yrs ago (1965) that I started with Henderson Marine Service, which became Zapata, then Tidewater, if memory serves me correctly...... Hell I'm 81 yrs. old now, but the memories are one of my greatest treasures. Fair winds and following sea mates. I'd sure love to meet up with some of the old crowd. Mike Broyhill is my name.


----------

